# lost,inspace



## crozar (Apr 11, 2009)

hi all , ive got the Dr120 tent , but my lights will come in 9 days however im using fluoerecent lights temperary , im just lost , look at these pictures and tell me im lost lol

36watts cool day light T8's and the rest are compact fluorecents
runniing on 31000 lumens on everyside , 
their is a post on how to make lumens hit the target instead of spread , but the mods removed the pictures from here


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow your babies look lost in there :rofl:

You can fit 10 in there easily.

Can you move the outside hanging lights closer together so they are more above the plants?

eace:


----------



## crozar (Apr 11, 2009)

yes im doing it now , i must fix the height , the problem is with the compact fluorecent the heat comes from above , so i hope my fan can push the heat away lol , btw from both my plants the neck of the 1 leaf is abit red and the other is green and transparent and has 2 small leaves comming out and 2 big leafs which is curly as you can see in the pic


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you lift the seed shell off the first plant without force?


----------



## crozar (Apr 11, 2009)

its soo dry , my sensitivity level of my fingers is morphined , but the other half of the seed is stuck still .
the other plant the seed is stuck underneath with soil in it , so i dripped with an eyedropper couple of drops of water ph6.5 in where the soil is in the mouth of the seed . the seed is not stuck on op but on the neck of the plant . look at the picture in the 2nd row first one on the left


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 11, 2009)

They will fall of when ready.

Have you got anything to measure the moisture in your soil?


----------



## crozar (Apr 11, 2009)

no but i will stick my tongue in for these babies , im sure its about 35% wet in both of them ,..its been 3 days , i hope it gets good , the leaves are curling down wards that scares me 
organic soil with weak npk , watering at 6.5ph
31000 lumens of light
room temperature 24 degree , the fan pushes the cold air in towards the plant to push the hot air from their heads away.
humidity 8% maybe less


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 11, 2009)

Your humidity is very low, place a bowl or a container with water in your tent.

It will raise the humidity


----------



## chinaman (Apr 11, 2009)

Leaves curling under prolly just ur humidity  add the water as was stated above u should b fine))


----------



## crozar (Apr 11, 2009)

all done , i just set a humidity and temperature meter inside tent , just to see accurate results in 1hour


----------



## D3 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you add a small fan, point it at the bowl or container. It will help the humidity rise faster & more.


----------



## crozar (May 11, 2009)

Hi all , ill open a grow journal soon , right now the leaves are acting weird on the top tip's , the color is greyish black powdery....


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 11, 2009)

powder is always bad... i dunno how you would get mold on the top of the plant if your humidity is low tho. you aren't spraying them with water are you?


----------



## crozar (May 11, 2009)

my humidity is 60% , and i did spray them with water yesterday yes  , i thought of it when looking at people doing it lol , but i think i should know when to do it before i should ,  however is their a waay to fix mold other then decreasing the humidity?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 11, 2009)

get a reflector... you know like HIDs have.
or if you must, make one. it will direct all that light down
onto your babies. then cover your walls with mylar, which will
put a highly reflective surface on all the walls, which sends the light
bouncing around the room all over the place which gives more
chance that the light will hit your plants. so you need a hood
and mylar would be nice. im sure you could use flat pieces of wood
as i did and make your growroom the size you want. i customized my
small growroom that i couldnt fit 3 fullgrown bushy plants in, and can now fit
about 6. (not much but i get by.) 
Plus id get a bunch more flouros in there if you can, if your using
flouros to grow with, IMO you can really never have enough of them.
good luck man

:ciao:
*thedonofchronic*


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 11, 2009)

see in your pics, how theres so much extra room/space in
your growroom? So, if your lights only are putting out about 30,000
lumens, then your in very much need of more light. Because i can just see
all that light being dispersed into the places you dont need it. For example, stick your head in that room and look up. Theres tons of light up there near the ceiling, all around on the walls etc, all of that precious light should be focused on your plants. So my guess is right now your pushing like, 2000 lumens a square foot or something i dont know i dont have the measurements
of your space. what im saying is youll need lights that give out a higher light output(lumens) and then once you have that you need to realize how to use it to its full potential and not waste any light.

after typing all of this i see it was a month or so ago...
so hope this info helps, if its too late sorry.

later buddy,
*thedonofchronic*


----------



## crozar (May 11, 2009)

no problem tdc ,  its not late i have done this advice before , im using 600watts HPS , those pics was alongtime ago before i had my HPS , but now i need a cooltube im dealing with heat now lol .


----------



## smokeytimes (May 11, 2009)

Crozar I too was getting to much RH in my grow room. I was getting way to hot and had a couple of post of it. I had put a blower fan from a heater it's rated about 1000 - 1200CFM and since then my res temps have fallen from (no kidding) 95f down to 68f - 70f ands I had to put a 50watt heater in my res a couple nights to keep it at the right temp


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 11, 2009)

oh man. you dont have a low humidity prob! you want it 30-50% buddy! the don is totally right about having too much negative space. i have it to. i use a 1000w in the center of a 7x7 room and it fails at light dispersal.


----------



## crozar (May 15, 2009)

hey guys , i think my sick plant is dieing , however its forming new green leaves in the middle...


----------



## crozar (May 15, 2009)

i think my big plant is getting sick , the leaves from the tip are getting dryer and the top leaves are forming a V as in folding.

temperature is 25 degrees
humidity is 48%
PH = 6.5
HPS 600watts light is about 20cm above plant
 i didnt have fresh air coming in  because all my windows are closed , however i just opened them , i thought the A/C unit will bring in fresh air . 

i feed it 1/4 strength from a tomato plant food organic.
soil is organic normal soil
plants are a bout 31days old
strain = lr2 fem


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 15, 2009)

What is the temperature at the leaf canopy?

It looks like your getting heat stress.

eace:


----------



## crozar (May 15, 2009)

the leaf maybe is around 26 degrees , but i got fans blowing to it on 22 degrees

i just called the garden center i think im not going their because they lack with fertilizers these are the one they provide.
Desert Essential Nutriiants ( Organic matter and Micro matters ) 9 - 2 - 6

Sea weed , ( 

Synthetic Fertilizer ( Postrogen ) plant food ( 40 - 5 - 5 )

Granyols ( NPK ) - 12 - 12 - 17

Youria Nitrogen only

Lawn Food ( 38 - 1.5 - 1 )

Babybio ( organic fertilizer ) 10.6 - 1.9 - 1.4 

Iron Tonic

liquid fertilizer - 04 01 02

i think i should order fertilizers online , i hope its not dangerous 

im thinking of the bio bloom and bio grow because UK Girl uses that hehe


----------



## crozar (May 15, 2009)

emergency Help help Help!.

by looking at this post 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41724

i can see my sick plant have a close call of 6/10 for the N^ factor and 6/10 for the P^ factor and 8/10 for the K^ factor ( Deficiencies ) 
i also think their is a close call @  Zn, Mn,  Mg & Iron ( Deficiencies )

any1 have a clue , i kindly appreciate it


----------



## crozar (May 15, 2009)

...  looks like burns on the side edges.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 15, 2009)

stop using tomato plant food...
you need something designed for cannabis


----------



## crozar (May 15, 2009)

they dont sell something designed for cannabis where im in , lol its prohibited to import such product in the market , so ordering online is more dangerous maybe


----------



## crozar (May 15, 2009)

does any1 know which is the best organic plant food for marryjay ? i am looking for organic plant food which works good without hurting the plant

this is the organic soil i use

*JONGKIND GROND B.V.
*
JGA substrate programme
All JGA standard substrates are ready for use and adapted to various cultures
The fertilizer (N.P.K. + trace elements ) supplies a level of nutrients for a period of three to six weeks depending on the plants and potsize. After this period additional fertilizer needs to be added .


----------

